# FreeBSD 7.2 on Macbook 4, 1 Virtual Machine, finstall



## primatephreak (Jun 25, 2009)

To no avail have I followed every single How-To/Tutorial for installing FBSD on my Macbook 4, 1 via a virtual machine. I'm stuck on configuring my xorg.conf file. I've used others' xorg.conf files and tried many different options with no success.

My ultimate goal is installing Enlightenment 16/17 and engineering a release based on this window manager, also including ivoras' graphical installer: http://blogs.freebsdish.org/ivoras/page/2/

Anyone know of a different graphical installer and tutorial on adding it to a release?

The main question I'm so desperately seeking an answer to is:

- How to configure/install xorg and enlightenment on the Macbook? Do I have to use the KDE base? I want to keep the system as small as possible.

Please forgive my frustration, I find the current wiki and how-to's terrible in scope. Besides, the FBSD Documentation project has nothing concerning installation on Apple products. We should change this. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2009)

primatephreak said:
			
		

> - How to configure/install xorg and enlightenment on the Macbook?


Having a macbook is irrelevant because you're running it inside a virtual machine. Try removing xorg.conf altogether and see what happens. 



> Do I have to use the KDE base? I want to keep the system as small as possible.


Only if you also want KDE.



> Besides, the FBSD Documentation project has nothing concerning installation on Apple products.


Again, this is irrelevant because of the virtual machine.


----------



## primatephreak (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, the reason I'm using a virtual machine is so that I don't destroy my Macs HD while installing and trouble shooting FBSD next to my OSX partition. I'm using the VM as a testing environment so that I can fine tune the particulars of my drivers and installed programs first before I do an actual install. After getting everything correct in the VM, I want to make my own custom FBSD release, based on the Macbook.

I got my mouse to work with /dev/sysmouse . In order to get out of xorg (startx) Ctl+Alt+Backspace isn't working in the VM; however it did work once, then not again? Weird. So I have to reboot the machine in order to get out of it. 

Also it is difficult to scroll up on the console due to the Macbooks not having a Scroll-Lock. I'm using the "Send Key" > "Scroll Lock" feature in VMFusion in order to read long lists in my VM. Once my custom release gets installed on disk, this feature would not be possible, therefor an alternative is needed.

I talked to Ivan Voras about installing finstall in my release, he said to take a look at the install scripts, which is what I'm going to do right now. Wish me luck.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 25, 2009)

You will find that "if" you do decide to install freebsd natively on ur mac book, the correct drivers you need to kldload will be very much different to the ones in the virtual machine.

This is because the Virtual Machine acts as a layer of abstraction from your hardware and emulates completely different hardware in most cases.


----------



## primatephreak (Jun 25, 2009)

That sux 

So even if I wanted to make my own release, it would have to be done on disk and not in a VM?


----------



## SeanC (Jun 26, 2009)

primatephreak said:
			
		

> In order to get out of xorg (startx) Ctl+Alt+Backspace isn't working in the VM; however it did work once, then not again? Weird. So I have to reboot the machine in order to get out of it.


You can always switch to another terminal and kill X.
Post your xorg.conf


----------

